# Thanks to VC1111 & Tigger!



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

*THANKS!!!!*

I want to take a moment and say a big Thanks to Vince & John for the seminar they put on for the Fairport Harbor Rod & Reel Assoc. Outdoor Show this weekend.

The reviews were all very positive. We had folks in the seminar 1/2 hour before the room was even set up. It been said before that words do not do their work justice and that is so very true. They shared everything they could in the extended seminar time they had.

I've had the pleasure (and adventure) of fishing with John and hope some day to fish with Vince. You'd be hard pressed to find two nicer guys. 

Vince I do reget that I did not get to shake your hand before you left. I hope to before the 2008 fishing season is over. You're a class act!

Thanks very much!
Larry Fielder


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It was an honor and priviledge to introduce you guys to the "class". 

I will say that last night, after a long weekend, and a school night, Nick said to me "Dad, get me up early. I want to get my stuff ready to paint some lures before I go to school". 

He's definitely hooked!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks to both of you guys for all you did to make it happen. I knew you'd be busy that day, Dixie Chicken so please don't give it a second thought. John and I were also unable to spend as much time with some of the OGF'ers that we met that day but hopefully we will in the future.

The seminar was satisfying in that toward the end, I could see that look in the eyes of those who attended, which showed that they were "getting it" so to speak. We fielded a lot of very intelligent questions and John and I learned a lot in the process. 

I was particularly impressed with BigDaddy's son. That young man stayed for the entire event and behaved like someone well beyond his years. He was attentive and polite and listened carefully for three hours. Very impressive young man with a lot going for him. I just regret that he's getting hooked so early on this lure-building madness, but seriously, I'm glad he's interested in this wholesome hobby...way better than video games or hangin' on the phone or at the mall like so many kids these days. 

BigDaddy, please shoot me a pm and let me know what he needs in the way of materials and I'm sure John and I and the others will fix him up in any way that we can. 

Thanks to all who attended. It was fun to meet and talk with all of you. 

I met a fellow OGF'er there and as we talked we realized that we'd met on the water at Piedmont one day about two years ago. Piedmont is over 100 miles away from me and its much, much farther for him, yet we met and the common bond of fishing brought us together again on Saturday, over 100 miles to the north of me. We had so much in common to talk about and when the seminar was over he went to his vehicle and brought in a few of the lures he had built to show me. We talked of the season to come and the lures to be built and tried and it was good.

Nature brings us all together somehow and if you think about it, these "shows" we attend are not at all unlike the rendezvous that occurred in the early and middle 1800's in this country. We meet, we compare notes and gear, we pick up supplies; we swap laughs and stories, dreams, and plans, and then we go our separate ways...sometimes till the next winter and the next "show."

Thanks again, Carl and Larry; it was a good day.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, Vince. Nick is definitely a special kid.  

Here are a couple pics from the seminar... Good crowd and just look at the table full of baits! Examples from SEVERAL of you guys were used here. Man, so much talent, and the great thing is helping others interested in getting started.

Great seminar guys. I know you're both very humble guys, but you should be very proud. Thanks from me as well as Nick.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, It was alot of fun for sure!!!!!!!!! So many great people and friends. 

Learned alot with the this first one. I am excited about the next.

I laugh seeing that picture of the Larry giving me that spoon from Ole Petes and Max. I have them in the lure shop. I really get a kick out of the band aid on the spoon pattern! LOL Thanks guys

Come on springggggggggggggggggggg!


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not from Ohio, but I sure wish I could have been at the seminar! It sounds like a new generation of builders were spawned, under excellent guidance!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

big daddy, if you need anything for the little guy? , send me a pm, , once again awesome thing you guys did and put together, love the table of baits, speaking of which, who of you masters, made the bait 4 th from the bottom, first full row on the left?????? 

Etch, ps more baits for show and tell later lmao


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone know if there will be a similar event coming fall?
Planning to visit U.S.A in august/september .
Landing in Chicago & will be picked up at AP by Cheesehead he´ll take me to Wisconsin for some fishing & fun time among friends


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Swede, I wish I could meet you. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Way to go guys. Sounds like all went very well.


----------

